# Working all day, when do I see my tegu?



## Bill S. (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi.

I've been out of tegus for a while because I'm gone all day at work and don't have daylight time to hang out with a tegu. Years ago at least I could come home for lunch for feedings and interaction, and that was fine.

Has anyone managed to change an Argentine tegu's daytime cycle to be active in the evenings for feeding and such? If so, how?

Thanks.

Bill


----------



## JohnMatthew (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't see where this would be an issue unless there are windows in the room that let in natural sunlight. Set the timers on your light/heat for when you want your tegu to be active and I'm sure he'll adjust.


----------



## isdrake (Mar 4, 2010)

I agree with JohnMatthew, this should not be a problem since you are in charge of how their day cycle.


----------



## txrepgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't see a problem with this either. Two ( our off six ) off our Tegus come out in the evening. They started doing this a while back on their own so I kept the cycle. You got some good advice from JohnMatthew.


----------



## merlinsdrgn (Mar 4, 2010)

I go to work at 7am & usually get home around 7pm... My wife turns on Malice's light around 5pm... By the time I get home she's already basked for about an hour or so (depending on her mood), so I take her out and hold her until for about 30 mins, then put her back in her tank while I prepare her dinner... She's gotten used to this schedule already... I'm sure you shouldn't have a problem rescheduling your gus day cycle... Maybe get a timer and gradually change it until it's set for you to spend time with her... After all, as per Bobby, our gua need our time and affection...


----------

